
Ask HN: Microsoft PR machine unleashed on HN? - idibidiart
Why are 5 of the top 6 links on HN right now all about Microsoft?
======
dragonwriter
Because Microsoft is doing a developer's conference, and that's the kind of
thing that generates a lot of HN-interesting news at any time.

During WWDC, HN gets dominated by Apple stories. During I/O, lots of Google
stories.

------
T-A
Because "Connect(); //2015" is streaming live on
[https://channel9.msdn.com/](https://channel9.msdn.com/) ?

------
smt88
Maybe it was, maybe not. Microsoft released a bunch of news today, and people
are genuinely really excited about it, as far as the comments tell me.

They may be fairly quiet on HN, but ASP.NET and C# developers are more
numerous than Python, PHP, and Ruby combined.

